# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  visa hải dương,hộ chiếu nhanh,gia hạn visa,visa nước ngoài,visa trung quốc ở hảidương

## donghuuhung

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH THẾ GIỚI QM VIỆT NAM*

*Kính gửi: Quý khách hàng!*
Lời đầu tiên xin gửi tới quý vị lời chào và lời chúc thành công!
Công ty chúng tôi chuyên hoạt động trong các lĩnh vực:
*Ø** Tư vấn và hỗ trợ các thủ tục xin cấp hộ chiếu – thị thực (visa) đi:*
** Các nước loại I:*
Visa Hoa Kỳ; Visa Anh Quốc; Visa Canada; Khối Schengen ( Visa Pháp, Visa Đức, Visa Bỉ, Visa Hà Lan, Visa Ý, Visa Tây Ban Nha, Visa Thụy Sỹ, Visa Thụy Điển, Visa Áo, Visa Nauy, Visa Balan ….); Visa Úc; Visa Nhật Bản; Visa Hàn Quốc; Visa Newzealand; Visa Đài Loan; Visa Brazil; Visa Maroc.
** Các nước thông thường:*
Visa Trung Quốc, Visa Hồng Kong; Visa DuBai; Visa Quantas; Visa Baranh; Visa Oman; Visa Arapxeut; Visa Ấn Độ; Visa Mông Cổ; Visa Myanma; Visa Thái Lan; Visa Campuchia; Visa Lào.
Với các mục đích: *Công tác, du lịch và thăm thân.*
** Gia hạn, cấp mới visa cho người nước ngoài vào Việt Nam.*
*Các lý do quý vị chọn lựa chúng tôi:*
- Chúng tôi là đơn vị trực tiếp xử lý hồ sơ của khách hàng với Đại sứ quán, không qua bất kỳ trung gian nào khác.
- Giá dịch vụ của chúng tôi hợp lý và cam kết sẽ không thu tiền phí dịch vụ nếu khách hàng không đạt kết quả.
- Chúng tôi có thể cung cấp cho quý vị thông tin cập nhật thường xuyên về quá trình xét duyệt.
- Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ bảo mật việc hợp tác giữa chúng tôi với quý vị.
- Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ thực hiện hồ sơ đạt kết quả cao nhất.

*Ø** Tổ chức các chương trình du lịch trong nước và quốc tế;*
*Ø** Đại lý bán vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế;*
*Ø** Cho thuê xe du lịch có lái từ 4 đến 45 chỗ;*
*Ø** Đại lý bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu**.*

*Hãy liên lạc với chúng tôi:*
Văn phòng tại Hà Nội: Số 46/221 Đường Tôn Đức Thắng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội.
Điện thoại: 04 6276 5161 – 5162 Fax: 04 6276 5160
Email : info@qmworld.com HOTLINE: 0985238216

Văn phòng tại HCM: Số 322B Đường Hòa Hưng, Phường 13, Quận 10, Hồ Chí Minh.
Điện thoại: 08 3868 4232 – 33 Fax : 08 3868 4231
Email: hcm@qmworld.com HOTLINE: 0936 138 424

Văn phòng tại Hải Dương: Số 402 Đường Nguyễn Lương Bằng, Thành phố Hải Dương.
Điện thoại: 0320 6258 681 – 91 Fax : 0320 3898 258
Email: donghuuhungtravel@gmail.com HOTLINE: 0985238216

Website : www.qmworld.com www.sieuthidulich.org.vn

----------

